
TinyLetter is a perfect platform and probably not dying (2018) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/5/16855304/mailchimp-tinyletter-integration-platform-changes
======
cl42
And now we also have Substack and Ghost, too. The Atlantic has a good overview
of this[1], and Stratechery has a good piece on journalism/content business
models in general[2].

[1]
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/10/subst...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/10/substack-
revue-email-newsletter-startups-tinyletter/599557/)

[2] [https://stratechery.com/2015/popping-the-publishing-
bubble/](https://stratechery.com/2015/popping-the-publishing-bubble/)

